# DISH Network Launches Nation's Largest HD Package



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DISH Network Launches Nation's Largest HD Package - DishHD, Featuring Local HD Channels and New VOOM HD Channels

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 5, 2006--

Most National Content plus World's First MPEG4 HD DVR Establishes
DISH Network as Industry Leader for HDTV
EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today from the 2006 International Consumer Electronics Show the rollout of its new high-definition television package, DishHD. By offering the most HD channels in the pay-TV industry and with the introduction of a new line of advanced satellite receivers, DishHD gives its customers more than 1,700 hours a week of HD content from the nation's top programmers.

DISH Network is expanding its HD channel lineup in 2006 by adding five new original VOOM channels -- bringing the total to 15 -- as well as other new HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch high-definition local channels through its satellite service in up to 50 markets in 2006, starting with Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles and New York in February, and reaching more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels. The remainder of the country's local HD channels will be offered to DISH Network customers via an off-air antenna solution.

DishHD offers 25 national HD channels plus local broadcast channels where available, providing more than 200 hours of HD programming every day. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD.

With up to four different programming packages to choose from, DishHD customers can find an option that best fits their viewing needs. For as little as $54.99 a month, customers can access the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup, and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels plus their local channels in standard and high definition.

Current DishHD channels include:

VOOM Networks
Discovery HD -----------------
ESPN HD Animania HD Monsters HD
HBO HD Equator HD Rave HD
HD Net Film Fest HD Rush HD
HD Net Movies Gallery HD Ultra HD
HD Pay-Per-View HD News Kung Fu HD
Showtime HD
TNT HD
On Feb. 1, DISH Network will begin transmitting newly added HD channels in MPEG4, a signal compression standard developed by MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group). MPEG4 allows DISH Network to maximize the bandwidth available on its satellites and offer the most robust lineup of HD channels in the nation.

New DishHD channels available only in MPEG4 include:

VOOM Networks
ESPN2 HD ------------------
Universal HD Family Room HD
HD Locals Gameplay HD
Treasure HD
World Cinema HD
WorldSport HD
DISH Network is also introducing at CES a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.

The ViP211(TM) HD satellite receiver, the first model in the ViP series that supports both MPEG4 and MPEG2, is available through DISH Network for only $49.99 for new lease customers.

Also included in the ViP series is the ViP622(TM) DVR, the world's first MPEG4 multi-room high definition and digital video recorder satellite TV receiver with the ability to view independent programs -- one in high definition and one in standard definition programming -- on two televisions at once. No other pay-TV company offers this innovative combination. It features a massive hard drive with a recording capacity of up to 25 hours of high-definition and up to 180 hours of standard-definition content.

The cutting-edge ViP622 DVR also features reverse, fast-forward, and pause as well as a picture-in-picture feature on any TV and the ability to record Dolby Digital(R) when available. The ViP622 DVR will be available in the first quarter of 2006 for a one-time upgrade price of $299 for new lease customers, which includes a dish antenna and free standard professional installation (monthly DVR fee applies).

The ViP622 DVR also features:

-- Digital/analog off-air tuner

-- Up to 9-day, Picture-In-Guide, Widescreen Electronic
Program Guide (EPG)

-- High-Definition Resolutions: 480p, 720p, 1080i (480i is
up-converted)

-- Records two programs simultaneously in high definition,
but programs can be viewed in standard definition on other
TVs in the home.
The ViP622 DVR offers DISH Network's convenience and features that customers have grown to depend on, including parental controls, electronic program guide, picture in guide and name-based recording.

Consumers can call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.DISHNetwork.com for more information.

*Source*


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

All right, so this is exciting news. Does anyone have price information for the new HD receivers, and by that I mean purchase/upgrade price for existing customers who don't want to lease? Some specs would be nice as well. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

MPEG-4 only for the new stuff? Who cares unless they're going to announce how current subscribers will be able to upgrade.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmm, my understanding was the OTA tuner was going to be digital only on the Vip622, not digital/analog like it is on the 942. I wonder if things have changed or if it was simply a typo in the release.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like it only sends HD to only one TV. Both of my TV's are HD.

Just Called Dish and CSR says new HD receivers and new HD packages are not
available until March. CSR did not know what a ViP622 was.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Its says that the 622 can "Records two programs simultaneously in high definition"...

This is a step backward as the 942 can record three HD shows simultaneously...


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

And talking to Dish a few moments ago, asking about the new services and as a new customer would I be able to get the new hardware and programming I get:

"We don't know anything about that, you'd pay more and it won't be announced until March."

Nice, where's that DirecTV number.....


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

jwt0001 said:


> MPEG-4 only for the new stuff? Who cares unless they're going to announce how current subscribers will be able to upgrade.


I just called E*....They tell me I have to go through a local retailer....so I have 2 on the string now, waiting for info on the 211 OR 411 receiver...
It frosts me that NEW customers are getting the 411/211, but we existing customers gotta fight tooth and nail to latch onto one.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> Its says that the 622 can "Records two programs simultaneously in high definition"...
> 
> This is a step backward as the 942 can record three HD shows simultaneously...


Check your information. A DVR cannot record more concurrent programs than it has tuners. The 942 and VIP622 can both record two programs and display a third pre-recorded program concurrently.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

harsh said:


> Check your information. A DVR cannot record more concurrent programs than it has tuners. The 942 and VIP622 can both record two programs and display a third pre-recorded program concurrently.


The 942 has THREE tuners (2 Sat + 1 OTA) and yes, it can record 3 programs at one time.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I think it stinks that they are going to put something as mainstream as ESPN2HD on as MPEG4 only. Since only new subscribers can get it and the DVR probably won't be readily available until most likely late spring it's like their launching it to about .01 percent of their customers! I don't have the VOOM channels because I don't want to add another dish for the 61.5 or 129 spots so I guess if it's on one of those birds I wouldn't be able to get it anyway.

I consider the VOOM channels to be more fluff (please no flames, it's just not content I really care about FTMP) as oppossed to mainstream sports like NCAA BB, which I watch a ton of. (Full Court Subscriber for 4 years).


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> The 942 has THREE tuners (2 Sat + 1 OTA) and yes, it can record 3 programs at one time.


Thank you!

So is that a typo or is the 622 really limited to recording just 2 HD streams at a time?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

This is disappointing. The new lineup is fine but I want an HD DVR and it apparently won't be available until March and then apparently only to new customers. I also want my locals (Chicago) in HD, which apparently will be available in Feb. but I won't have an MPEG4 receiver in time for Super Bowl. Maybe I can cancel the Super Bowl party I've had for 24 years and watch it with someone who has DirecTV. 

I don't mind the a modest cost increase or paying for a new receiver but I feel like E* totally dropped the ball on this. Not to mention screwing long time customers in favor of new ones. Maybe time for an email to my contact in the CEO's office.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So is that a typo or is the 622 really limited to recording just 2 HD streams at a time?


I'm guessing you'll still be able to record 3 streams. If you look at the product info of the 942 everything about it mentions just 2 streams even though the software allows all 3 tuners to record at once.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

aussiejohn said:


> And talking to Dish a few moments ago, asking about the new services and as a new customer would I be able to get the new hardware and programming I get:
> 
> "We don't know anything about that, you'd pay more and it won't be announced until March."
> 
> Nice, where's that DirecTV number.....


DirecTV will tell you:

1. We hope to release an MPEG4 HD DVR (non-TiVo) in the first half of 2006
2. We don't have any Voom channels yet
3. You'll need to make sure you get a five-satellite dish (diplexing not possible)
4. We hope to offer HD locals in your market (DMA rank 46) "early" 2007


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Maybe time for an email to my contact in the CEO's office.


Somewhere in DBSTalk I saw an address of [email protected] or something like that. Seriously who should we contact if we own a 942 and want ESPN2 HD plus DVR capability?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hound said:


> Sounds like it only sends HD to only one TV. Both of my TV's are HD.


It's the same way with the 942. If you want you can always hook up 2 HD TV's to TV1 (one component one HDMI). Downside is they have to watch the same shows since they are both TV1.


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

I wonder if the new equipment will be available to new HD subs or only brand new dish subs? I just got an HD TV and am using an OTA antenna for locals right now but I really want more HD content. It addicting.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

robglasser said:


> It's the same way with the 942. If you want you can always hook up 2 HD TV's to TV1 (one component one HDMI). Downside is they have to watch the same shows since they are both TV1.


That is what I currently have. Just wife and I, no kids. One TV in basement, one in master bedroom. Works perfect!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> The 942 has THREE tuners (2 Sat + 1 OTA) and yes, it can record 3 programs at one time.


I stand corrected. The documentation says two. It also says that you may not be able to record all OTA content. I assume that this means that you cannot record the analog stuff, but I'm surprised that they didn't come out and say it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bthessel said:


> I wonder if the new equipment will be available to new HD subs or only brand new dish subs? I just got an HD TV and am using an OTA antenna for locals right now but I really want more HD content. It addicting.


It would be a last mistake not to offer it to all comers. The current "new subs only" receivers aren't necessarily "required" to receive programming (NBR may be considered a "must have") but as the 622 (or whatever) would be the only MPEG4 HD DVR, it should be available to all who commit to MPEG4 subcriptions.

I wonder how Rocky Mountain High they were to number the 625 above the 622 It seems like the 625 should have been a five series (532?) and the 622 should be a nine series. Speaking of drug induced decisions, I certainly hope that they don't set aside huge volumes (20+%) of storage for demand programming.

I'm on a roll now:

MPEG4 DVRs should recode MPEG2 content to MPEG4 while they are otherwise idle. This would save lots of space and save the step when transferring to PocketDish.


----------



## scottrell (Jan 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> I stand corrected. The documentation says two. It also says that you may not be able to record all OTA content. I assume that this means that you cannot record the analog stuff, but I'm surprised that they didn't come out and say it.


It will have three tuners just like the 942 and you'll be able to record from all three simultaneously unless they add some code to limit it.

They always add the "may be unable to record" on the OTA because of the broadcast flag potential.

-sc


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Currently I have the HD package on an 811 receiver that is $4.99 for 12 months. How is this new package in February going to effect that?? Will the HD channels no longer work on an 811, 921, and 942?? 

I'm not interested in VOOM channels at all really and don't care to shell out money for a new receiver at this time. They are HD but I doubt we'd watch anything on them.

Also, what is this new package that is $54.99 a month? Is it just the Top 60 with HD channels or the Top 120 with HD channels??


----------



## vulcan1500 (Jan 5, 2006)

I so glad I found this information. I just cancelled my order for service that included the 942 now that I know the mpeg-4 is coming. I can hold off for a bit.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

gah, boo mpeg4, what geniuses, poor money making scheme, 2 months ago it was mpeg4 was ready, now it's oh let's add new channels in mpeg4, even though we still have room for more mpeg2 HD channels just so we can get more dough


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I just got mine 811 like 4 weeks ago, am i screwed?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

so what's on Universal HD? That's the only thing that might be worth all the hassle for me personally?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"The Best of NBC Universal in HD"
http://www.universalhd.com/

JL


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

my term is up with dish, i have a 811 and a 942, if i drop dish netwrok now can I pick it back up in 3 or 4 months when they get this mess straightened out. will I be a NEW SUB and have the ability to get the new mpeg4 hd dvr?


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I just got my 942 about a month ago. Now all this? I shelled this money out, thinking that mpeg 4 would not be out for a year or more. This all stinks. I live
in San Diego, and I bet the HD locals are not far away from launch too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

zer0cool said:


> so what's on Universal HD? That's the only thing that might be worth all the hassle for me personally?


Check out the link James posted...

I haven't watched the channel, obviously, but have gone to the Web site. They have some things from other channels like SciFi (Battlestar Galactica) and USA (Monk and Dead Zone) in HD, as well as some old favorites from NBC and anything moviewise in the Universal Studios archive is potentially fodder.

I know they have several things that I would watch... but until we get it for sure I don't know how much they have all the time I would watch. Just on the surface, though, it sounds like a channel I might watch more often than the others since I happen to watch several currently running new shows that they would air.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> so what's on Universal HD? That's the only thing that might be worth all the hassle for me personally?


Will NBC have winter Olympic coverage in HD on Universal??


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

saweetnesstrev said:


> I just got mine 811 like 4 weeks ago, am i screwed?


You're not screwed yet...you just won't be able to access the new MPEG-4 HD channels. You will have to upgrade to the 411 or 622 for that.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Would have to be the vip622. Maybe I better sell my 942 soon after it comes out. I just don't think dish will do much of a upgrade offer on the 942 owners.


----------



## ShorinSean (Dec 10, 2005)

Dang, I wanted HD for the Winter Olympics...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ShorinSean said:


> Dang, I wanted HD for the Winter Olympics...


There was special HD coverage from NBC on dish for the last Summer Olympics.

Any word on NBC HD Winter Olympics Coverage this year.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> There was special HD coverage from NBC on dish for the last Summer Olympics.
> 
> Any word on NBC HD Winter Olympics Coverage this year.


There's been so many new posts in the past 2 days, I can't remember exactly where I read it but I believe a Dish rep told one of the SatGuys that Dish would be running a special Olympic feed again this year. I assume that means HD but like I said, I can't quote or link where it came from at the moment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No annoucement yet, other than a mention that the Olympic Mosaic would return.
I'd be very suprised if there were no Olympic HD channel.

JL


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> I just got mine 811 like 4 weeks ago, am i screwed?


Yes if you gotta have ESPN2HD and Universal. No if you are happy with your current lineup.

This is going to work out good for me. I have 2 HDTV's but only one 811. I will gladly put the 811 in my bedroom and the new MPEG4 STB in the living room. I just hope the existing customer upgrade is cheap enough to keep the wife (bill payer) from choking me out..


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

I switched from DirecTV to Dish back in August. If the upgrade path for existing subscribers turns out to be too much $$$, does anyone know how long it takes to be considered a new subscriber for DirecTV again?

The added channels aren't enough for me to make any changes in equipment just yet. I applaud their efforts, but I think HD content available is pretty weak.


----------

